# Looking to buy a cuddle bed/sack.



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, I,m looking for someone that makes and sells snuggle beds/sacks.Im after the type that has the hard edge around the top of it so the dog can get in easy, can anyone help me please? and would u ship to Australia? thanks, janet.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

PM Pigeonsheep on here she makes nice ones!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> PM Pigeonsheep on her she makes nice ones!


Thank you Evelyn  ur so great!

Did someone say snuggle bags! I'm all ears, nose, mouth ^.^ if ur interested please pm me


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Pigeonsheep.,have sent you a PM. thanks-janet.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ozziegirl said:


> Pigeonsheep.,have sent you a PM. thanks-janet.


Just replied back


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm interested in buying a snuggle sack too, pigeonsheep. I'll pm you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pixidust4208 said:


> I'm interested in buying a snuggle sack too, pigeonsheep. I'll pm you.


just replied back, thanks for the pm :coolwink:


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I got a ferret snuggle sack for Abby. She loves it!! Just don't call it her rat bag hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

brpapcun said:


> I got a ferret snuggle sack for Abby. She loves it!! Just don't call it her rat bag hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol Oh dear...


----------

